# Stocking a 55 gallon mbuna tank



## Jaws3D (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey guys,I'm new to cichlids so any insight you can provide will be well appreciated. I'm about half way through a fishless cycle on my 55g and I still have not decided which mbunas I would like to keep. I know I want to have some light blue with dark stripes, but I'm not sure which. I like the look of rustys. Other than that I just want a variety of colour in small, less aggressive, herbivorous mbunas. I have checked out the "cookie cutter" suggestions and the varieties recommended for beginners and combined with the availability of species at the supplier I have chosen to use I have come up with a short list:

psedotropheus saulosi, psedotropheus sp. acei, labidochromis caeruleus, labidochromis caeruleus Nkata Bay, labidochromis sp. Mbama, metriaclima msobo, iodotropheus sprengerae.

What do you think would be a good combination from this list? It seems 12-15 fish from three species is recommended for a 55g tank. My supplier only has juveniles (1.25"-2") in these species, so I think I'm just rolling the dice on how many males and females I get.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

If you really want the "Light Blue with dark Strip" then get that one first. 
White Top Hara or Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef are the two I look tray. Then work with next fish you may want.

IMO, the Acei is too big for a 55gal, better in a 75 or bigger.


----------



## Jaws3D (Sep 27, 2016)

I think I may have decided. I like psedotropheus saulosi, iodotropheus sprengerae and labidochromis sp. Mbama. Does anyone see any problems with this combination? I don't want to produce any hybrids.
What about numbers? How many of each would work best? Would five of each be too many?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Choose one blue barred fish...so not saulosi and mbamba.

1m:4f of each

But if you are going to buy unsexed juveniles (as most of us have to do) then get 50% more to get enough females, and then rehome extra males as they mature.

3m:9f saulosi and 1m:4f rusties will work. Use up two species slots for saulosi so you can try for three of the blue barred males.


----------



## Jaws3D (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys, now I just hope my guy still has the fish I want when my tank has finished cycling!


----------



## Jaws3D (Sep 27, 2016)

So my cycle finished (don't let people tell you Nutrafin Cycle doesn't work, it took exactly two weeks for ammonia and nitrite to spike and drop to zero in a fishless cycle) and I went out this morning and picked up six (it was all they had) Rusties from my LFS. They are so cool! I watched them explore as a pack every square inch of their new home, playing follow the leader and hanging out in the outflow area from the canister. They even like the cats and flock to them when they jump up on the stand in front of the glass.
Next I will send an email to request 15 Saulosi and will hopefully add these in a couple of days. Stoked!


----------

